

6% of drivers are sadistic killers - neilsharma
http://gizmodo.com/5927083/roadkill-experiment-shows-that-six-percent-of-drivers-are-sadistic-animal-killers

======
orangecat
Less interesting possibility: many drivers unconsciously steer where they look
([http://hobnobblog.com/2010/07/25/do-drivers-steer-where-
they...](http://hobnobblog.com/2010/07/25/do-drivers-steer-where-they-look/)),
and a fake animal attracts more attention than a leaf.

